# Farms



## srminiatures (Feb 15, 2014)

So ive seen on a few farm pages pictures of peoples barns and paddocks. Id really like to see more and see how it is that people do there stalls since mini's don't need huge stalls like big horses do so the barn area would be a lot different... If you have pictures of your barn, stalls, and/or paddocks id love to see pictures along with the sizes of your stalls =)


----------



## amysue (Feb 17, 2014)

My husband built my stallions little barns to be portable so I could move them as we continue to renovate my big barn.


----------



## atotton (Feb 18, 2014)

My barn is a 10x10 run in with a corral onto it. the tall part of the barn is a 10x8 hay shed. It also has a door that is half the height of the doorway in case i do need to put them in the barn for a short while.


----------



## amysue (Feb 18, 2014)

This fall I got real desperate for stalls so I put up two 12x20 garage in a boxes and build 2x4 fences in them with wire mesh fence runs. I did not get as far as I needed with the renovations in my big barn before fall and I was running out of space so these temporary solutions worked nicely. Once my big barn is finished I can move the garages to my pastures for field shelters. These are where I raise up suckling foals until they're ready for group turnout.


----------



## srminiatures (Feb 19, 2014)

I love these ideas =) thank yall =)


----------



## Jenny (Feb 22, 2014)

We just built our barn last spring. It was made specifically for Breaker and I couldn't wish for anything better. His stall is 8ft by 8ft. I think it's the perfect size and it keeps quite warm in the winter even at -30ºC. It has rubber mats on top of the concrete for cushion. His paddock is about 40ft by 60ft and has crushed gravel footing and his adjoining pasture is about 60ft by 60ft. The only thing I would change would be to make the fence a bit taller. It was perfect in the summer but with the snow right now, he can almost walk over it!


----------



## srminiatures (Feb 27, 2014)

super cool =)


----------

